# Pinkies = FAT Frillies



## andyscott (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi all,
Every Sunday is now Pinkie day for my Frillies.
They love the change from the crickets and woodies through the week.
Once they see the tongs in my hand, they run up the branches ready for their weekly treat.

Hope you enjoy the pics.
1st 3 are the Female, last 2 are the Male.


----------



## mckellar007 (Oct 26, 2008)

sooo cute!! nice set of teeth in that first pic!!


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hahah they are soooooo cute, i am allowed to get a pair late next year early 2010! How are they like to keep? AS i am researching now so i can get there home perfect!


----------



## sasquatch001 (Oct 26, 2008)

cute little guys, i hope to get some soon 2. do you see thir threat display very often?


----------



## andyscott (Oct 26, 2008)

sasquatch001 said:


> cute little guys, i hope to get some soon 2. do you see thir threat display very often?


 
The female in the 1st 3 pics frills up all the time, but she is all bluff.
The male never frills up, he is to placid.

dougie210,
They are a joy to keep. Very easy and problem free.


----------



## Smellie (Oct 26, 2008)

haha love 'em...great lizards frills are...looking forward to when I get mine, lookin' very happy


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 26, 2008)

Any care info?As i am trying to find like care sheets on here none  and anything else about them?>


----------



## sasquatch001 (Oct 26, 2008)

thats kewl! how old are they?


----------



## andyscott (Oct 26, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> Any care info?As i am trying to find like care sheets on here none  and anything else about them?>


 
Im in the process of writing a care sheet for them.
Although it wont be ready for a while as it will cover every thing from raising a hatchling to breeding.


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok thanks, have you got anything little i can have a look at ?or anything similar?


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 26, 2008)

cool pics Andy, here's a cpl of my guy's "fred & Wilma" they are so jelous of one another at feed time I have to seperate them


----------



## shane14 (Oct 26, 2008)

nice frillies guys


----------



## andyscott (Oct 26, 2008)

Yours are looking great herpkeeper,
They look just a little older than mine.

Here is another pic of the male just because I think its cute.


----------



## shane14 (Oct 26, 2008)

andyscott said:


> Im in the process of writing a care sheet for them.
> Although it wont be ready for a while as it will cover every thing from raising a hatchling to breeding.



hey when you have done the caresheet please email it to me on [email protected] thanks Shane im very interested in some


----------



## andyscott (Oct 26, 2008)

shane13 said:


> hey when you have done the caresheet please email it to me on [email protected] thanks Shane im very interested in some


 

Hi Shane,
The care sheet is still a year away.
It will be very in depth, From raising hatchlings to breeding age.
Breeding Adults, enclosure requirements, diet, basic care, do's & donts ect.
With a lot of referance pics attached.
As its based on my own experiances with these incredible lizards, I want it to be spot on, so it will take some time.

Cheers Andy.


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 26, 2008)

I think it will turn out great! Maybe i think you know how they have those little "Care to Bearded Dragons" by darren green and stuff you should do one like that for frillys, i will deffiantly buy it and all!!


----------



## andyscott (Oct 26, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> I think it will turn out great! Maybe i think you know how they have those little "Care to Bearded Dragons" by darren green and stuff you should do one like that for frillys, i will deffiantly buy it and all!!


 

LMAO, nah.
It will be given away to people that buy hatchlings from me and anyone that asks for it.
The proper care of my hatchlings and other captive animals is more important than a few bucks.


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh ok, just a thought anyway, I will have a care sheet for when you have it readY?how much would you sell the hatchlings?As i will be getting a m+f when i get mine.


----------



## itbites (Oct 26, 2008)

Great pix hun also, Kandi says thanx again 
Them frilly's have grown so much! They look 
gorgeous...


----------



## shane14 (Oct 26, 2008)

andyscott said:


> Hi Shane,
> The care sheet is still a year away.
> It will be very in depth, From raising hatchlings to breeding age.
> Breeding Adults, enclosure requirements, diet, basic care, do's & donts ect.
> ...



fair enough well when your done please feel free to send a message to me

thanks Shane


----------



## andyscott (Oct 26, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> Oh ok, just a thought anyway, I will have a care sheet for when you have it readY?how much would you sell the hatchlings?As i will be getting a m+f when i get mine.


 

Price will depend on how many I get and what the market is doing.
ATM they are around the $250 each mark, but I will sell a bit cheaper as I dont have the room to keep heaps of hatchlings with high prices on them. Once they are feeding and well astablished, the will be sold asap.


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh wicked! Will you be frieghting pairs to WA?


----------



## shane14 (Oct 26, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> Oh wicked! Will you be frieghting pairs to WA?



WA does not allow any reptiles to be brought in


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 26, 2008)

That is for Pythons, they allow reptiles from our species list apart from Pythons, with turtles you must get detailed photos of their whole entire body and head ect ect.


----------



## shane14 (Oct 26, 2008)

ok that's why i cant get a tanami Woma


----------



## andyscott (Oct 28, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> Oh wicked! Will you be frieghting pairs to WA?


 
Im not sure the WA laws will allow me to freight there.


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have checked and stuff, As a few weeks back i emailed them and asked if we were allowed to frieght any reptiles from over east to WA, then they replied back saying you may import Any of the lizards or turtles on our species list to WA, With turtles you must get detailed pictures of its body, NO python shall be imported into WA.


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 28, 2008)

Chris,

In order to import reptiles you firstly require a keeping licence, I will e-mail that info separately. 

You may import all animals appearing below EXCEPT *Pythons*. There is a blanket ban on all species of python entering Western Australia from overseas and ALL states & territories of Australia . The reason for the import ban is due to the risks associated with the transmission of "Boid IBD" (Inclusion Body Disease). Even those pythons appearing below are NOT permitted to enter Western Australia . Only pythons purchased from Western Australia-based Dealers can be kept in this state.

*Category 1 *No species.
*Category 2*
_Egernia napoleonis _South-Western Crevice Egernia
_Gehyra variegata _Tree Dtella
_Heteronotia binoei _Binoe’s Gecko
_Litoria caerulea _Northern Green Tree Frog
_Litoria moorei _Western Green Tree Frog
_Pogona minor minor _Western Bearded Dragon
_Strophurus ciliaris _Northern Spiny-tailed Gecko
_Strophurus spinigerus _South-west Spiny-tailed Gecko
_Tiliqua multifasciata _Centralian Bluetongue
_Tiliqua occipitalis _Western Bluetongue
_Tiliqua rugosa rugosa _Bobtail

*Category 3*
_Antaresia stimsoni _Stimson’s Python
_Chelodina oblonga _Oblong Tortoise
_Ctenophorus reticulatus _Western Netted Dragon
_Egernia kingii _King Skink
_Litoria splendida _Magnificent Tree Frog
_Morelia__ spilota imbricata _South-western Carpet Python
_Nephrurus levis _Three-lined Knob-tailed Gecko
_Oedura marmorata _Marbled Velvet Gecko
_Underwoodisaurus milii _Thick-tailed Gecko
_Varanus caudolineatus _Stripe-tailed Pygmy Monitor
*Category 4*

_Aspidites melanocephalus _Black-headed python
_Aspidites ramsayi _Woma Python
_Chelodina steindachneri _Flat-shelled Turtle
_Chlamydosaurus kingi _Frilled Lizard
_Heleioporus albopunctatus _Western Spotted Frog
_Lophognathus longirostris _Long-nosed Ta-ta Dragon
_Varanus acanthurus _Ridge-tailed Monitor
_Varanus brevicauda _Short-tailed Pygmy Monitor
_Varanus tristis tristis _Black-tailed Monitor

*Category 5*
_Acanthopis antarcticus _Southern Death Adder
_Acanthopis__ pyrrhus _Desert Death Adder
_Acanthopis wellsi _Pilbara Death Adder
_Liasis olivaceus _Olive Python
_Notechis scutatus _Tiger Snake
_Pseudechis australis _Mulga Snake
_Pseudechis butleri _Spotted Mulga Snake
_Pseudonaja affinis affinis _Dugite
_Pseudonaja nuchalis _Gwardar
_Varanus gouldii _Gould’s Monitor
_Varanus rosenbergi _Southern Heath Monitor


If you wish to import *Chelonids* then the only 2 species that may be imported and kept in WA are _Chelodina oblonga_ and _Chelodina steindachneri_ (as per list above). Before importing either of these 2 species you need to email me photographs of the animal so that identification can be confirmed. Please send me images of the turtle's top (i.e. top view of shell), bottom (belly, underside), side view & face/head image. Once I have confirmed the turtle's identification I can forward you an import application form and you can then obtain an export permit from the state or territory you are departing. When you arrive in WA you will be required to present the animals in order to establish their precise identification. 
Please find import application form (with fees listed) attached. An export permit is firstly required from the state or territory from where the animal is departing.
Unless being imported, reptiles and amphibians may only be purchased from licensed Dealers in WA. They may not be sourced from snake catchers (i.e. licensed Takers) or breeders (i.e. licensed Farmers). I have e-mailed the current list of Dealers to you separately.

Regards,

Adrian Coleman
Nature Protection Branch
Department of Environment & Conservation
Locked Bag 104, BDC, 
Western Australia, 6983
Phone : (08) 9423 2433
Fax : (08) 9423 2278
E-mail : [email protected] 

​*From:* Chris Douglas [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Tuesday, 16 September 2008 8:21 PM
*To:* Coleman, Adrian
*Subject:* Reptiles


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 28, 2008)

there you go, lol thought i should post it, just incase i may of read it wrong, or my words in my post didnt make sence before


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Oct 28, 2008)

awesome frillies andy! very cute


----------



## andyscott (Oct 28, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> there you go, lol thought i should post it, just incase i may of read it wrong, or my words in my post didnt make sence before


 
Ok, You can get Frillies imported from the east.
If you dont have any by the time mine breed and your still after one,
I will make sure I keep one aside for you.
They get snapped up quickly, Ive already got enough interest, that I wont have to advertise.




> gem_vegemitegirl1awesome frillies andy! very cute


 
Thanks Gem, how are ya going?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Oct 28, 2008)

there is a great care sheet at www.herpshop.com.au. Can't link to it as it only goes to the front page but on the left menu there is a button for "Links & Care Sheets", click on that and the frillies are your 2nd option.


----------



## Colin (Oct 28, 2008)

andyscott said:


> Im in the process of writing a care sheet for them.
> Although it wont be ready for a while as it will cover every thing from raising a hatchling to breeding.




raising a hatchling to breeding care sheet sounds interesting Andy. 
Be a good concept with other species as well, snakes or lizards I think.

So how long have you been into the frillies mate?


----------



## andyscott (Oct 28, 2008)

Colin said:


> raising a hatchling to breeding care sheet sounds interesting Andy.
> Be a good concept with other species as well, snakes or lizards I think.
> 
> So how long have you been into the frillies mate?


 

Hi Colin,
The main reason im in the process of doing a Frilled Neck care sheet.
Is that there isnt much info on them.
Also a lot of the info Ive read is out dated or just wrong or differant to what my hands on experiance has been.
In saying that, Ive been keeping reptiles for over 20 years and researching and studying frillies for about 5 years.
The care sheet will be 2 years in the making (only 4 pages into it ATM)(will be at least 12), with my detailed hands on experiance.

Cheers Andy.


----------

